# Rotary or not to rotary...



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm in the process of ordering my Expobar DB and I have the option of getting the rotary pump version for an extra £100.

For the money its a no brainer, however with no internal reservoir I would need to rely on a bottle in the cupboard underneath. Unfortunately the layout of the kitchen makes plumbing in impossible.

Just wondering if the extra hassle and reduced flexibility is worth reliability and quietness of the rotary pump?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I can tell you first hand, every time I switch on my Brewtus and the vibration pump kicks in...the thought always crosses my mind how I wish I had a rotary one!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

When I've been looking into the Brewtus I've pondered the same question. I'm in the same boat re mains connection it would be an awkward 3.5m run for me.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Might be worth spending some time around a vibration pump Brewtus and see if the loud noise bothers you or not? Luckily I'm not up at the crack of dawn making coffee, otherwise the entire household would be too!


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

My previous machine, the Silvano has a vibration pump. I was not overly keen on the sound, it sort of 'cheapens' the machine. I could of course buy a Verona but the extra £700 hurts!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I find the noise loud but thankfully it doesn't last long. It may not be a deal breaker but just thought it's something to consider for would be purchasers to consider, especially if you then have to live with it for a while.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Plug your drip tray and use a bottle. Don't think I could go back to a vibe pump now. The brewtus is quite rattly too so the vibe exacerbates it by all accounts


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Plug your drip tray and use a bottle. Don't think I could go back to a vibe pump now. The brewtus is quite rattly too so the vibe exacerbates it by all accounts


Jeesby,

does the brewtus have a "plumb out" drip tray hole? Or it just a small diy customization?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The rotary drip tray has a waste connection


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The rotary drip tray has a waste connection


So does the Vibe pump, well mine does


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> So does the Vibe pump, well mine does


Has yours got the tall legs?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rotary every time


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, well they look tall but I am not comparing them with anything. However the legs are clearly tall in order to facilitate the the waste "sump"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Yes, well they look tall but I am not comparing them with anything. However the legs are clearly tall in order to facilitate the the waste "sump"


Mine too...some have small legs though so wondering what determines which legs you get. Is your tank only or tank and plumb?


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I've a rotary Expobar DB and it is very quiet, it also has tall legs and no tank.

There's a small rubber bung in the bottom of the drip tray and underneath the drip tray there's a waste connection. The machine comes with a length of washing machine waste hose which you just connect to the outlet of the waste connection underneath the drip tray after having removed the small rubber bung then obviously connect the other end of the hose to your waste pipe-work

I replaced a Gaggia Classic and Ibertal MC2 for the Expobar and a Fiorenzato F4e Nano grinder and the noise difference is astonishing, the previous setup was incredibly noisy, especially the Iberital.

However if I couldn't have plumbed my Expobar in then I wouldn't have paid another £100 for the rotary and then messed about with bottles.

The plumbed in versions, rotary or vibe & non-tank, come with tall legs while the non-plumbed in version, the vibe pump & tank, come with short legs, far as I'm aware.

Tony


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Excuse my rotary ignorance here, but do you not need mains pressure for a rotary pump?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ideally yes but it is possible to run off a large water bottle also although I don't think this is recommended on a permanent basis?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it's going to be forever maybe get a flojet or something but the pump's happy enough to suck...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A long pipe run for a mains water connection can be easy if you use small diameter (8-10mm) plastic tubing & JG push-fit connectors.

When using a water bottle to supply the pump, it helps if the bottle is on the same level as the pump/machine.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mine too...some have small legs though so wondering what determines which legs you get. Is your tank only or tank and plumb?


Its a tank and plumb, but i use the tank only. Not interested in plumbing in the waste really as the drip tray is plenty big enough.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can somebody please confirm if my Brewtus is tank and plumb? It has tall legs (they seem tall to me anyway), when you remove the drip tray it has a cut out for connecting a waste pipe as seen in photo below. In a wholelattelove video on youtube one of the engineers mentions 'drilling a hole in the bottom of the drip tray'.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I believe there is a switch you turn at the back of the base of its plumbable.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You're right, that too was mentioned in the YouTube video. Will check if mine has that. I'm unable to plumb in my Brewtus currently as it's nowhere near the rest of the plumbing in the kitchen but it would be worth knowing for the future should things change.

Thanks.

How you enjoying your shiny new Titanium TI 58.55mm tamper?


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> You're right, that too was mentioned in the YouTube video. Will check if mine has that. I'm unable to plumb in my Brewtus currently as it's nowhere near the rest of the plumbing in the kitchen but it would be worth knowing for the future should things change.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How you enjoying your shiny new Titanium TI 58.55mm tamper?


Still confirming the details. I'm looking forward to using it tho!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine doesn't have the switch so presumably can't be plumbed in? Not sure why it therefore has the cut out below drip tray reservoir?


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Mine doesn't have the switch so presumably can't be plumbed in? Not sure why it therefore has the cut out below drip tray reservoir?


On the bottom of my machine, below the drip tray there's a waste outlet, sort of like a cup with a spout to which you attach the waste hose that somes with the machine, it's just a length of washing machine drain hose however inside the the drip tray there's is a rubber bung which you remove if you want to connect the drain hose.

Also, if you look inside the machine itself by removing the cup warming tray on the top of the machine (four screws, two at the rear of the machine and two on top of the tray) you'll see either a tank and a (vibe) pump or no tank and a rotary pump, my machine is the latter, you may also see no tank and a (vibe) pump but you'll have the tank as an extra.

Tony


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Tony. Mine is tank fed only with vibration pump.


----------

